# General Chat > General Discussion >  Five Favorite Cities of the World.

## King XII

My Five Favorite Cities of the World are follows:
- Sydney
- New york
- London
- Paris
- Islambad

----------


## robbiesmith

There are lots of places in the world which are my favorite and its really hard to choose five of them. However, here are my favorite five cities of the world: London, Las Vegas, Hong Kong, Paris and Sydney.

----------


## Peter.white77

My Favorite Cities in The World are:
- Paris 
- Berlin 
- Barcelona 
- Capetown 
- Kuala Lumpur

----------


## jhonalan

My five favorite city in the world are Amsterdam, Hong Kong, San Francisco, Paris and San Francisco, they all cities are famous five cities in this world.

----------


## Kunolaw

My Favorite Cities in the world are:
- Milan 
- Barcelona 
- Berlin 
- California 
- Chicago

----------


## richardolson

My favorite city in the world are Perish,Tokyo,Ontario,London,Sydney,Melbourne,New Delhi,New York and Johannesburg.


123inkjets coupon code

----------


## billyjordon

Mine Five Favourite Cities of the World are Johannesburg, Sydney, New York, London and Paris.

----------


## donvincet

My favorite 5 cities in the world are:

1. Las Vegas
2. New York
3. Switzerland
4. Paris
5. Iraq

----------


## abigsaunder

I have traveled a lot in this world and my most favorite 5 cities in this world are: Paris, London, Las Vegas, Hong Kong and Switzerland.

----------


## woodbell

My favourite five cities of the world are define as below
1.New York
2.Switzerland
3.Paris
4.London
5.Hong Kong

----------


## carriewalt

Here is not mention the reason behind that how manner to describe the best city. If here the discussion about best city in the manner of tourism and tourist mechanism than I like to visit Paris, Hong kong, Las Vegas, Sydney and New York.

----------


## petercamera

Here are my favourite cities all over the world. Capetown, Kuala Lumpur, Las vegas, London, and Paris. Among all these I most like Las vegas city.

----------


## petrosteroid

My favourite cities in the world are Mosco, Switzerland, Singapore, Dubai and Egypt. Among all here cities I most like Switzerland. I have just visited it in the last month. Really great city.

----------


## jasonprkr

I have traveled a lot in this world and here are some cities which I really liked and have visited many number of times: London, New York, Hong Kong, Paris and Switzerland.

----------


## marcusezell

All have different choice and my favourite five cities are New York, Switzerland, Paris, Cape Town and Sydney. Among all here my favourite one is Switzerland.

----------


## jamesfoster

I have traveled a lot in this world & my most favourite five cities in this world are: Hong Kong, Paris,Las Vegas, Hong Kong and London.

----------


## megertormy

Everyone has different option and my favorite are the five boroughs of New York, Switzerland, Paris, Cape Town and Sydney. Among all my favorite Switzerland is my favourite one.

----------


## bogerjarry

I like to travel and my favourite cities in the world are Cape town, Switzerland, Singapore, Malaysia and Egypt. Among all here cities I most like Switzerland. Really great city.

----------


## helmetteam

I like to travel so much and my favourite places are Switzerland, Cape Town, Sydney, Tokyo and Goa. Among all here i most like Cape town.

----------


## dreamboxhd

I have traveled a lot in this world and the cities which I would like to visit again as well as are my favorite are: London, New York, Las Vegas, Switzerland and Hong Kong.

----------


## kirbyshelton

My favorite cities in the world are Mosco, Dubai, Switzerland, Singapore and Egypt. Among all the cities that I like here in Switzerland. I just visited in the last month. Really big city.

----------


## jacklogo

I have traveled much in this world and here are some that I liked cities and visited many times: Cape Town, Sydney, Hong Kong, Paris and Switzerland.

----------


## spidercrome

My favorite cities in the world are Switzerland, Egypt, Cape Town, Dubai and Sydney. Among all my favorite Switzerland is my favourite one because I have just visit and I liked it so much.

----------


## mariaronsan

My Favorite cities in the world
1. Milan
2. Capetown
3. Sydney
4. Chicago
5. Islambad

----------


## smithwilliam12

My Favorite Cities in The World are:
    - Paris
    - Berlin
    - Barcelona
    - Capetown
    - Kuala Lumpur

----------


## wingercrome

I have traveled much in this world and here are some that I liked cities and visited many times: Hong Kong, Paris, London, New York,  and Switzerland.

----------


## seanconee

These are my dream placeses in around the world and I wish to travel :
1. Paris, France
2. New York, New York
3. Rome, Italy
4. Cancun, Mexico
5. London, England

----------


## tysoncaldwell

I have traveled much in this world and the cities that I would like to visit, as are my favorites are: Egypt, New York, Las Vegas, Switzerland and Singapore.

----------


## SamsonDepuydt

London, Paris, Cochin, Delhi, chicago

----------


## jinvandam

These are all my favorite Cities in the world:
1. Aysen Region, Chile
2. Great Smoky Mountains National Park:United States National Park 
3. Whitsunday Islands, Queensland 
4. Albanian Riviera
5. Turkey

----------


## elamcummins

This world has some very beautiful cities. Some of my favorite cities of the worlds are :

1) Melbourne
2) Zurich
3) London
4) Milan
5) Paris

----------


## livepetrodesign

I think there are lots of the best cities in the world wide and few are my favourite which I already visited such as Paris, Dubai, Cape town, Sydney and Mumbai.

----------


## jinkjack

There are so many place in the world to visit But according to me these are the best place for in the world for visit Like Paris , Switzerland , Sydney , Hong Kong , Cape Town. Switzerland is my favorite place in the world for visit Because just i visit this place i like it so i like to visit Switzerland again and again.

----------


## dreambox500

My favorite cities in the world are:

1. London
2. New York
3. Las Vegas
4. Sydney
5. Switzerland

----------


## webmetrodesign

I like to travel and my favorite cities in the world are  Singapore, Goa, Dubai, Switzerland, and Egypt. Among all the cities that I like here in Switzerland. I just visited it.

----------


## memboxlee

These are my favourite cities in the world.
1. Munich
2. Sydney
3. Paris
4. New York
5. Mumbai.

----------


## jessifort

My favorite cities are as follows
- London
- New York
- Las Vegas
- Switzerland
- Hong Kong.

----------


## metropetro

My favorite cities in the world are Mumbai, Tokyo, Cape Town, Mosco and Sydney. Among all my favorite Cape town is my favourite one because I have just visit and I liked it so much.

----------


## thomasgreek

My Favorite Cities in the world are:
- Milan
- Barcelona
- Berlin
- California
- Chicago

----------


## rozerparero

These are all my favorite Cities in all over the world:
1. Whitsunday Islands, Queensland 
2. Albanian Riviera
3. Turkey
4. Fukuoka, Japan

----------


## movensedvert

I have travelled much in this world and here are some my favourite cities and visited many times: Cape Town, Singapore, London, New York and Switzerland.

----------


## mkvdvdplayer

I have traveled a lot in this world and the cities you visit, as my favorites are: Las Vegas, Switzerland, Cape town, Sydney and Singapore.

----------


## rockmichale

These are mine favorite Cities 
1. Switzerland
2. Singapore
3. New York
4. London

----------


## davidjack23

There are lots of places in the world which are my favorite and its really hard to choose five of them. However, here are my favorite five cities of the world: London, Las Vegas, Hong Kong, Paris and Sydney.

----------


## panoramametro

I think there's lots of the best cities in the world wide and few are my favourite which I already visited such as Paris, Dubai, Cape town, Sydney and Mumbai.

----------


## razerparero

These are the favorite cities of the world :
1. Barcelona
2. Buenos Aires
3. Miami
4. New York City
5. London

----------


## tromwindows

I think there's plenty of the best cities in the world wide & few are my favourite which I already visited such as Paris, Dubai, Cape town, Sydney & Mumbai.

----------


## dreamboxs9

There are many cities in all over the world where you can travel with your family and friends. My favorite 5 cities are:

1. Paris
2. Tokyo
3. London
4. Las Vegas
5. Dubai

----------


## winslettom

Mine list are below
1. New York
2. Paris
3. Tokyo
4. London

----------


## chilsonrolen

There are so many different places are available in the world and they all are very nice but my five favorite cities are: London, Paris, New York City, Singapore and Tokyo. These all five cities are really beautiful and there are also so many amazing sights to visit in these cities.

----------


## markleo

My Five Favorite Cities of the World are follows:
- Sydney
- New york
- London
- Paris
- Islambad

----------


## dynasupplydirect

I think there's lots of the best cities in the world wide and few are my favourite which I already visited like Paris, Dubai, Cape town, Sydney and Mumbai.

----------


## defrankmorgan

Five famous and luxurious cities in the world :-
1. Paris 
2. London
3. New York
4. Tokyo
5. Shanghai

----------


## axxelyon

Mine favorite cities are Auckland, Munich, Geneva, Toronto, Perth, Singapore, Moscow, Paris, London, Melbourne, San Francisco, Washington DC and Barcelona.

----------


## WarrenHendrick

There are so lots of place in the world to visit But according to me these are the best place for in the world for visit Like Paris , Switzerland , Sydney , Hong Kong , Cape Town. Switzerland is my favourite place in the world for visit Because i visit this place i am liking it so i am liking to visit Switzerland again and again.

----------


## travolttacage

These are all my favorite 5 cities in all over the world :
1. Paris - France
2. Rome - Italy
3. Prague - Czech Republic
4. Vienna - Austria
5. New York City

----------


## wolkarwilliams

My favorite cities in the world :-
1. London 
2. Paris
3. Mumbai
4. Ahmedabad
5. Islamabad

----------


## hillread

My five favourite cities of the worlds are define as below
1.Sydney
2.New york
3.London
4.Paris
5.Hong Kong

----------


## alstonkenn

As of here discussion of five most popular cities of the world, according to me they are listed as Paris, New York, Singapore, California, Sydney and London. I really want to spend my life in the city of New York.

----------


## andernorm

Various beautiful cities are there and different people had a different choice regrading the cities. Some of my favourite and the most popular cities of the world are Sydney, California, New York,  London and Paris. People are crazy to go there and to spend their vacation there.

----------


## haddinsteve

There are so many place which i like to visit in the world and many of the most popular in the world.These are mine favorite Cities in the World Like : New York , London , Hong Kong , Switzerland , Paris. These are my most like cities for visit.

----------


## icallserve

Five favourite cities :-
1. Islamabad
2. Karachi
3. Kabul
4. Tehran
5. Baghdad

----------


## gsmbooster

My favorite 5 cities in the world are:

1. New York
2. London
3. Las Vegas
4. Shanghai
5. Mexico

----------


## peat

It is quiet a task to select the best five cities from the world, but I can tell a few names which are Geneva, London, Rome, San Francisco, Dubai, Vancouver, Capetown and last but not the least Dublin of course.

----------


## descuentoropa

My favorite Cities in all over the world's are :
1. Paris
2. Vancouver
3. Quebec
4. New York

----------


## lakesideweddingevent

My Favorite Cities in The World are:
- Paris
- Berlin
- Barcelona
- Capetown
- Kuala Lumpur

----------


## heenam

My favorite 5 cities in the world are
Rome
Paris
New york
Beijing
London

----------


## cambinhill

As we all are aware of  the fact that world is full of best and the beautiful cities. My favourite five cities of the world are Sydney, London, Paris, Manchester and New York. These are the best and the most beautiful cities in the world according to me.

----------


## hansieclarke

According to me these are all favorite Cities of the world:
1. New York
2. Quebec 
3. Vancouver
4. Paris

----------


## seniorlivingca

My Favorite Cities in The World are:
    - Paris
    - Berlin
    - Barcelona
    - Capetown
    - Kuala Lumpur

----------


## michaelwaughan

According to me these are my favorite Cities in all over the world:
1. Sydney
2. New York
3. Prague
4. Miami

----------


## johnnymoorey

I am big lover of travelling and that's why I can suggest some good cities in all over the world:
1. Sydney
2. Paris
3. Rome
4. Bahamas

----------


## shauncroun

Following are my favorite cities of World:
1. Rome.
2. New York.
3. London.
4. Italy.
5. Singapore.

----------


## gerogecha1

My five favorite city of the world are
Rome
Beijing
New york
Paris
London

----------


## hellyander

World is full of beautiful and awesome cities, the thing is which are your favorite. Some of my favorite cities of the world are Paris, Bangkok, Stockholm, New York City and  Chicago. The beauty of these cities attract you.

----------


## erika08

London
Singapore
New York
Japan
Paris

----------


## donaldbotham

My Favorite Cities in The World are:
- Paris
- Berlin
- Barcelona
- Capetown
- Kuala Lumpur

----------


## eunice01

My Top 5 Favorite Cities in the World are:

Singapore
Paris
London
Venice
Las Vegas

----------


## enriquekenn

I am travelling lover person, I like to go for travelling in some famous places and cities for getting more knowledge and knowing about different types of people and religion of them. My favorite cities are Paris, New York, London, Singapore and Capetown.

----------


## offshoreaccouting

My five preferred town on the planet are Amsterdam, Hong Kong, San Francisco, London and San Francisco, they all places are well-known five places in this community.

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

My five preferred town on the planet are Amsterdam, Hong Kong, San Francisco, London and San Francisco, they all places are well-known five places in this community.

----------


## ShaneBro

My five favorite city in the world are : New York, Sidney, London, Washington, Mumbai, Beijing. All are my most favorite cities in the world and I like to travel in following city more and more.

----------


## anderphillip

As we all know that world is full of beautiful cities. Some of the cities have the attractive beauty. Mine favorite cities of the world are Barcelona, London, Paris, New York and Vancouver. These cities are really awesome.

----------


## cristood

In all over the world mine favorite cities are Dubai, Kuala Lumpur, London, Paris, Cape Town, Melbourne, Auckland, Moscow and Berlin.

----------


## neallbeck

My five favorite cities of the world are New york, London, Sidney, kuala lumpur, and Sharjah. These are most visitable cities of the world. Sharjah is newly animated city which has well places to make good visit.

----------


## benjaminzabler

All people are know about beautiful cities to go for visit and Every one prefer to Paris, Berlin, Barcelona, Capetown, New York, Sidney. These all cities are very nice for travel. These all cities are world famous and every one want to go in these cities. New York is the best place if you want to hill-station type place.

----------


## alanrogers

Traveling is my most favorite activity. I had traveled in so many countries. According to me best cities in world are

1 Vancouver in Canada
2 Sydney in Australia
3 Moscow in Russia 
4 Venis in Italy
5 New jersey in USA

----------


## michealpeter58

My Favorite Cities in the world are:
    - Milan
    - Barcelona
    - Berlin
    - California
    - Chicago

----------


## sandraamoose

Top Five city of the world are
Paris
Berlin
Rome
London
Barcelona

----------


## Chrisbryan

> Traveling is my most favorite activity. I had traveled in so many countries. According to me best cities in world are
> 
> 1 Vancouver in Canada
> 2 Sydney in Australia
> 3 Moscow in Russia 
> 4 Venis in Italy
> 5 New jersey in USA


I  want to go to Venice in Italy.

----------


## BreadHog

My top 5 favorite city in the world are : Paris, New York, Berlin, Sydney, Rome, London. These are the top cities in all over world and lots of people are visiting them for knowing the more about them.

----------


## aleaxzander

My favorite five cities for travel are written below :-
1. Liverpool
2. Barcelona
3. Paris
4. London
5. Melbourne

----------


## ferrymok

My five most favorite cities in the world are Frankfurt, Vancouver, Geneva, Sydney and Amsterdam.

----------


## jaykresline

My five favorite cities in the world :-
1. London
2. Paris
3. Sydney
4. Melbourne
5. Bangkok

----------


## seniorlivingcan

There are lots of places in the world which are my favorite and its really hard to choose five of them. However, here are my favorite five cities of the world: London, Las Vegas, Hong Kong, Paris and Sydney.

----------


## kevinpeter470

My five favorite city in the world are Amsterdam, Hong Kong, San Francisco, Paris and San Francisco, they all cities are famous five cities in this world.

----------


## Justinesparm

They are my favorite five city's in the world, New York, London, Berlin, Melbourne, Johannesburg. they all of are very good cities and famous in all around the world

----------


## donaldmartin12

My Favorite Cities in The World are:
    - Paris
    - Berlin
    - Barcelona
    - Capetown
    - Kuala Lumpur

----------


## craighood

Here are my favourite 5 cities of the world: 1. Switzerland 2. New York. 3. California. 4. Canada. 5. San Fransisco. These all are wonderful cities to live there. San Fransisco is the most favourite city of mine.

----------


## tonyzabler

I am travel to many cities in many countries but My best favorite five cites in the world are Cali Fornia, London, Hong Kong, Paris and Barcelona.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

There are lots of places in the world which are my favorite and its really hard to choose five of them. However, here are my favorite five cities of the world: London, Las Vegas, Hong Kong, Paris and Sydney.

----------


## perybutler

Traveling is my hobby. According to me, Switzerland, London, Paris, New York, and Kuala Lumpur are the best cities of world. Its are full of entertainment and fun which increase well attraction of peoples.

----------


## michealdavid523

My Favorite Cities in The World are:
    - Paris
    - Berlin
    - Barcelona
    - Capetown
    - Kuala Lumpur

----------


## johnymorgans

Generally i like to travel and i travel a lot regarding my wok. According to me Delhi, Tokyo, Dubai, Sydney and Johannesburg are the best cities of world. The life at this cities is great and unforgivable.

----------


## peteradams589

My five favorite city in the world are Amsterdam, Hong Kong, San Francisco, Paris and San Francisco, they all cities are famous five cities in this world.

----------


## oaklandyellowcab

Present are lots of seats in the world which are my preferred and its actually hard to decide five of them. Though, here are my preferred five cities of the world: London, Las Vegas, Hong Kong, Paris and Sydney.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

I have traveled a lot in this world and here are some cities which I really liked and have visited many number of times: London, New York, Hong Kong, Paris and Switzerland.

----------


## kevinjack542

There are lots of places in the world which are my favorite and its really hard to choose five of them. However, here are my favorite five cities of the world: London, Las Vegas, Hong Kong, Paris and Sydney.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

My Favorite Cities in the world are:
    - Milan
    - Barcelona
    - Berlin
    - California
    - Chicago

----------


## justinthomsony

My most favorite Cities of this world are as mentioned below.

1. New York
2. Johannsburg
3. Rio De Janerio
4. Boston
5. Milan

----------


## seniorlivingcan

I have traveled a lot in this world and my most favorite 5 cities in this world are: Paris, London, Las Vegas, Hong Kong and Switzerland.

----------


## stevedisuza

My favourite cities in the world are Mosco, Switzerland, Singapore, Dubai and Egypt. Among all here cities I most like Switzerland. I have just visited it in the last month. Really great city.

----------


## donaldmartin585

My Favorite Cities in The World are:
    - Paris
    - Berlin
    - Barcelona
    - Capetown
    - Kuala Lumpur

----------


## mikehussy

My favorite city of world is
1. London
2. New york
3. Delhi
4. Manchester
5. Heathrow

----------


## donaldmark587

My Five Favorite Cities of the World are follows:
- Sydney
- New york
- London
- Paris
- Islambad

----------


## Carla

My five favorite cities...

1) Las Vagas
2) Paris
3) London
4) Zurich
5 Rome

----------


## seniorlivingcan

I have traveled a lot in this world and my most favorite 5 cities in this world are: Paris, London, Las Vegas, Hong Kong and Switzerland.

----------


## bownsmithe

My Five Favorite Cities of the World are follows:
    - Sydney
    - New york
    - London
    - Paris
    - Islambad

----------


## Katty

My favorite 5 cities...

1) New York
2) London
3) Paris
4) Dubai
5) Sydney

----------


## jeremiah

Sydney
Paris
Istambol
Switzerland
and
Capetown
are my favorite cities in the world.

________________________________
Dental Implants Manhattan

----------


## Sharon

Favorite 5 cities...

1) Capetown
2) Paris
3) London
4) Las Vegas
5) Sydney

----------


## pedrolavgen

Osaka
Berlin
Tokyo
Hongkong
Bangkok

----------


## johan

My Favorite cities in the world.
1. San Francisco
2. New York
3. London
4. Paris
5. Sydney

----------


## jewelhdson

Paris
London
Rome
New York
Washington D.C.

----------


## MinajKvin

Delhi, Mumbai, Bangkok, Moscow, Hongkong.

----------


## Salmatisdale

Favorite five place are
New York
Washington DC
Texas
Chicago
San Fransisco

----------


## sonam

Five Favorite places in the world are

Tokyo
Rome
Mustang
Taj Mahal
Kasmir.

----------


## Cambellkevina

Five Favorite places for me are New York, California, Mexico, Peru, Boston.

----------


## DamienMo

Five favorite cities are
Shanghai
Peking
Hong Kong
Bangkok
Seoul

----------


## Rothvenus

Favorite five city in the world is Barcelona, Osaka, Bangkok, Chicago, Washington.

----------


## PerarlPoitier

Favorite five city in the world are 
Sejong City
Songdo International Business District
Masdar City
Dubai Waterfront
Dubai World Central

----------


## Nicollettewin

Five favorite city are
Los Angeles
Rio de Janeiro
Madrid
Athens
Hamberg

----------


## Mamodepp

Beijing,
Shanghai,
Shijiazhuang.

----------


## Alden

Well!!I like many cities in the world....
But my most favorite cities there...
like,....
- New york
- London
- Paris
- Milan 
- Barcelona ...

----------


## Kateepark

San Francisco
Dubai
Rome
Morricious
Switzerland

----------


## Nicolasone

1. New Orleans. 
2. Santa Fe. 
3. Nashville  
3. New York City 
5. Boston

----------


## hiredotnetdeveloper

My Favorite Cities in the world are:

	Sydney
	New york
	London
	Paris
	San francisco

----------


## CharlesZ

Sidney, Hongkong, Tokyo, are some favorite cities of the world.

----------


## Murphyleen

Five favorite city
Fengshan
Bradford
Pattaya
Wellington
Yangon

----------


## Roseballx

Tokyo
New York
Hawaii,
Tahiti,
Thailand.

----------


## ParisMurray

Bangkok
Dubai
Paris
Shanghai
Beijing

----------


## Lindaalewiss

Favorite five city of the world are Chicago, Taxes, Rome, Bangkok, Hamburg.

----------


## Kutchers

Osaka, Tokyo, Shanghai, Karachi, Dubai.

----------


## Kassbilly

Best five city in the world are, 
California
Washington
Rome
Berlin
Hongkong

----------


## Shamaali

Five favorite cities are 
London
Paris
New York
Moscow
Shanghai

----------


## Melsharapova

Huston
Boston
Oklahoma
Las Angelas
Texas

----------


## demiCarlos

New Jersey
Pennsylvania
Dallas
Santiago
Seville

----------


## ResseMurfi

Oklahoma
Osaka
Tokyo
Bangkok
Beijing

----------


## Kevinstv

Johannesburg
Las Vegas
Shanghai

----------


## Edwardleema

Mexico City     
Osaka
Las Vegas
Tokyo

----------


## ThierrySimpson

New York, US
Auckland, New Zealand,
Vienna, Austria
Paris, France

----------


## Bellamymartin

Five most beautiful cities are
Singapore
Guangzhou
Tianjin
Santiago
Los Angeles

----------


## PamelaSafina

Shenyang
Cleveland
Shenzhen

----------


## Carolsafin

Seoul and Tokyo.

----------


## Britneycandy

Phuket, Bangkok, Swizerland, Paris, .

----------


## Andrewstill

San Francisco, Rome, Paris

----------


## Gibsontvz

Tokyo and Osaka.

----------


## Shaniastreep

The most favorite city for me is Rome city. I like people, culture and art of Rome.

----------


## Yellowgreen

Best place are
Kolalampur
London

----------


## emma24

Barcelona, London, Paris, New york and amsterdam ♥

----------


## Joethomascole

Moscow, Las Vegas, Auckland

----------


## Henrydio

Washington D.C.
Honolulu.

----------


## rajnish

All 5 locations mentioned above are good and helps those who wants to travel in these places.

----------


## Stewardlucy

Sydney
Melbourne
Brisbane
Colorado
Nebraska

----------


## Keirabanks

Phuket, Thailand.
Salem, US

----------


## AleenCliff

The Great Barrier Reef(Australia) is one of the best city.

----------


## MileyDiamond

Menorca - Spain
Hawaii - USA

----------


## SteveConniff

For me favorite city is Florida  USA

----------


## Cooperstars

South Island

----------


## Monicathorn

Monaco
Grand Canyon

----------


## NicollettecanD

Oahu in US is the best place.

----------


## pollys

Bangkok, Sydney, Phuket, NY are some cities I have visited and liked.

----------


## Harrisondekker

Washington D.C.  is the most favorite city.

----------


## Mrzkarolna

Denver, Colorado

----------


## Cillianwonder

Rome
Sorrento
Delhi
Mumbai

----------


## Imangreen

Idaho is my favorite city.

----------


## DamienKeys

Rio De Janeiro
Rome
Paris

----------


## Malton

Well,According to me that every city has own importance in world but different people like the different cities in the world.My most favorite cities in the world like,....
- Sydney
- New York
- Rome
- Malta 
- London
- Paris...

----------


## Cybillpr

Florida and Singapore.

----------


## Swankwill

Huston
Washington D.C.
Tokyo
Paris
Rome

----------


## Ashleytina

Best city of the world is Los Angeles

----------


## Genespears

Top city are
Rome
Shenzhen

----------


## Harrisondench

Berlin
Mexico City

----------


## Harrisondench

Berlin
Mexico City

----------


## Wekjulie

Auckland in New Zealand
Machu Picchu in Peru

----------


## Wekjulie

Auckland 
Machu Picchu

----------


## withdi

Amsterdam... How can I forget this wonderful city in the world.

----------


## Alekcosby

Singapore 
Yosemite National Park 
Seychelles

----------


## Ironrida

Naples, Italy 
Hawaii, US
Oahu, US 
Bali, Indonesia

----------


## Akcent

Hey,Different people like the different countries in the world
for tour but my most favorite cities in the world like,...
London
Singapore
California
Malta
Bangkok.

*Foster City Boot Camp*

----------


## noah21

Sydney, Vienna, Vancouver, Helsinki, Auckland....

----------


## Prateektechnosoft

My Favorite Cities are

Paris
London
Los Angels
Chennai
San Francisco

----------

